# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Lista e plote e fituesve te Llotarise Amerikane DV-2008

## Dj-GabrieL

_Me poshte po japim te plota te gjitha listat e dhena per fituesit e llotarise amerikane DV-2008, sipas Panorames

LISTA 1

TIRANË
1. ALTINA RAPO SHALCA, Rr. “S. Petrela”, Nr.324, “K. Prifti”\
2. ERMAL SERJANI, Rr “Qamil Gurakuqi”, Pll.4, SHK.2, Ap.16
3. EVA HOXHA, Rr “Irfan Tomini” Pll. 88, Shk.4
4. ÇLIRIM SHKËLQIM METOXHA, Studio Reli “Kamëz”
5. DRITA THOMA NDONI, Rruga e “Kavajës”, Pallati. 138, Shk. 2. Ap16
6. PIRRO JANI, Rruga “Brigada e VIII, Pallati 6, Ap.49
7. RUDEN VAKIARI, Bulevardi “Zogu i I”, Palatet “Agmi”, SH.P.H 2/7
8. RAIMONDA KONOMI, Rr “Ali Demi”, Pll.133, Shk.1, Ap.11
9. MUHAMED NAMIK NOVALLI, Rr. “Çekrezës”, Pll.84, Shk.1, Ap. 3 Kamëz

KOSOVË
10. BEKIM KAJTAZI, Rr. “Bill Klinton”, 5/8 “D” 29 Dardania, Prishtinë

PËRRENJAS
11. REFIK ADEM Albrahimi, Lagja 2

PËRMET
12. ROMEO JANKU, Lagja “Mejden”
13. IDAJETE MIHALI, Lagja “Partizani”

ERSEKË
14. VANGJUSH STERJO GJERGO, Gostivisht

LËZHE
15. MALTIN PERDOCI, Qendër, Ungrej 

pogradec
16. JANI BORO, Lagja 1, RR. “Reshit Çollaku”
17. SUELA CANI, Lagja 5, “Prroi i Çaprazit”

FIER
18. REXHEP BUZI & AGIM BUZI, Lagja “16 Prilli”, Hotel “Vjosa”

GJIROKASTËR
19. ARTJON ZERVA & ARJAN LIGU, Lagja “18 Shtatori”

BALLSH
20. AQIF MATAJ, Lagja “5 Shkurti”

BERAT
21. ADILE MYFIT MEHMETI, Lagja “Kala”
22. IRENA FEJZI KAJA, Lagja “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, Pall. “Konuda”
23. XHOVAN PANDI SMAJRI Lagja “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, Pallati 44

DURRËS
24. ETLEVA ZOTOLLI, Bashkia Sukth 

ELBASAN
25. ISLAM SKËNDERI, Lagja “Skënderbej” Fushë Beret 

FUSHË-ARRËZ
26. ELONA CENAJ & HYESN CENAJ, Fushë- Arrëz 

Lista 2

Tiranë
27. Abdyrraman Gjana, Rr. “Muhamet Gjollesha”, Pll.69, Shk.4, Ap.30
28. Adrinal Xheferraj & N. Prifti. Rr, “Ishmi”, P.13, Ap. 18
29. Albana Laknori, Fusha e Aviacionit, Godina 10
30. Albana Aliaj, Rr “Sali Nivica” P.14, SHk.1, Ap.2
31. Albana Vrapi, Rr. “M. Tutulani”, Nr.7.
32. Albert Beba, Rr.”B. Golemi”, Shkolla Feniks, 1.8 Tiranë
33. Alfons Llasa, Rr “S.Zarba” 228, Tiranë
34. Artemida Ramadan Vridhaj, Rr “Durrësit”, P.224, Ap.8
35. Andrea Pano, Rr “P. Dardha”, P.6, Ap.11, Laprakë
36. Arbri Hiqmet Hoxha, Rr. “Abdyl Frashëri”, P.3, Ap, 8,
37. Arben Dauti, Rr, “Qemal Stafa”, P.208/2, Ap. 3
38. Arban Shala, Rr, “Teli N. Dini”, Ap.1
39. Arila Ylli Gjoka, Rr. “Muhamet Gjollesha”, P.67/1, SHk.2, Ap.9
40. Arjan Zhllimo, “Bregu i Lumit”, Tiranë 0682730754
41. Artur Dardha, Rr. “Mine Peza”, P.200, Shk.2
42. Artan Xhaferraj, Rr. “M. MUÇa”, Nr.37
43. Arjan Agolli, Rr. “Dibrës”, P.330, Sh.3, Ap.16
44. Agrim Rexhepi, Rr. “Aleksandër Moisi”, P.18/6, Ap.1
45. Armand Kapurova & N.Prifti, Rr. “Shyqyri Ishmi”, P.43, Ap.13
46. Amela Bejleri, Rr “Aleksandër Moisi”, P.66, Shk.12, Ap.5
47. Agron Cecaj, Rr “Don Bosko”, Pall. Mak, SHk.B-5, Ap.18
48. Bektash Tuda, Rr “Kongresi i Përmetit” (Ish-shkolla e Partisë)
49. Bertol Jahaj, Rr. “Sulejman Delvina”, P.9, Shk.1, AP.6
50. Bledi Biraj & Agim Biraj, Rr “Shalvaret”, Shk.4, Ap.44,
51. Bora Gjokaj, Rr “Dibrës”, P.525, Shk.2, Ap, 7
52. Dashuri Këllezi & Fatmire Këllezi, Rr. “S.Petrela”, Kodra e Priftit
53. Dhimitër Nini Shati, Rr. “Komuna e Parisit”,
54. Edurat Vishkurti, Lagja 11 “Bregu i Lumit”
55. Edit Ura, Rr.”Mihal Grameno”, Pll.12, Shk.2, Ap.22
56. Ervin Zahaj, Rr, “S. Delvija”, L. “V. Shanto”, P.6, Shk.1, Ap.6
57. Ervin Todi Mile, Rr. “Q.Stafa”
58. Erti Nikolla, Rr. “Kavajës”, Pll.207, Shk.6, Ap.42
59. Ermir Aldervishi, Rr. “Mustafa Leshi”, Pll.3, Shk.3
60. Ermira Alfred Take, Rr, “Siri Kodra”, Pl.59, Shk.2, Ap.16
61. Emiliano Kalemi, Rr. “Ismail Zemali”, Pll. 2K
62. Entela Kokona, Rr. “M.Shyri”, Pll.8, Shk.2, Ap.1
63. Enida Balca, Rr. “Buda”, Nr.8
64. Etleva Goxhaj, Rr. “D.Hima”, Nr.11. Kulla ADA.P.O.B.X 2995
65. Eleonora Gegëvata, Rr. “Elbasanit”, “Tre Vëllezrit Kondi”
66. Elmah Taraj, Rr. “M. Tutulani”, Pll.6, Ap.7
67. Elda Ashiku, Bul. “Bajram Curri”, Pll. 21, Shk.42, Ap.9
68. Fahri Toska, Rr, “Pesë Maji”, përball Ish-Kimisë
69. Fehem Gecaj, Rr “Mihal Grameno”, Pll.1, Shk.1, Ap.16
70. Florida Xheka, Rr. “G.Heba”, Pll.13,
71. Flutura Cenaj & Cela Sulejman, Rr. “Ali Demi”, 216, Shk.1, Ap.2
72. Fotir Cocoli, Rr. “Konferenca e Pezëz”-ish-Makazine e ËSK-ut
73. Festime Prensi, Rr. “Aleksandër Moisu”, Pll.66. Shk.11
74. Fitnete Lagji, Rr. “K. Gega”, Pll.1, Shk.1, Ap.15
75. Gentiana Aga Vishaj, “Vaqarr”
76. Gentiana Dushku, “Qytet Studenti”, God.18 Dhoma.10
77. Gleda Qirja, Rr, “Mihal Grameno”, Pll.62, SHk.2, AP.23
78. Gëzim Sheme Canaj, Rr, “Gani Domi”, Pll.4, Shk.7, Ap.73, Lagja 1
79. Ibrahim Kaja, Rr “Karl Gege”, Nr.13, Minimarket Xheni
80. Ilir Gjini Mustafa & Astrit Gjon Palaj, Rr, “S. Frashëri”, Pll. Vega, Shk.2
81. Iris Dari, Rr “Barrikadave”, Pll.129, Shk.1. Ap.5
82. Jeta Parllaku, Rr. “Frederik Shiroka”, Pll.1, Shk.2, Ap.5
83. Jonida Xhaferri, Rr, “H. Cenoymeri”, Nr.17
84. Kanan Hysi, Rr “P. Dardha”, Pll.40, Shk.2, Ap.23
85. Kastriot Muharremi, Rr “A. Kasemi”, Pll.1/1, Shk.3, Ap.54
86. Kimet Hasa & Petrit Reshla, Rr “Fushë Preili”, Paskuqan, Babrru.
87. Kreshik Marku, Rr, “Todi Shkurti”, Shk.4. Ap.12
88. Klodian Dautaj, Rr, “Pesë Maji”, Pll.3 Sek. 1, Ap.1
89. Laureta Gegëprifti, Rr, “Don Bosko”, Kulla.7, Kati.8-9
90. Luljeta Hogu, Rr, “Qemal Stafa”, Pll.11, Shk.3, Ap.28
100. Ludmilla Papa, Rr. “M. Gjollesha”, Bul “Vasil Shanto”, Pll.10, Ap.14
101. Luçiana Hameti, Rr “Sadik Petrela”, Porcelani
102. Lulëzim Gani Metani, “Sauk”
103. Manjola Tozlluku, Rr, “A. Sinani”, Pll.40/1, Ap.5
104. Marjana Rexhepi, RR, “A.Moisiu”, Pll.18/.6, Ap.1
105. Marte Doda, Rr “Don Bosko”, Kull, Huai, Pll.6, AP.3
106. Marin Janxo, K.P.1703
107. Mirdash Keci, Rr. “Qemal Stafa” Nr.216
108. Marjeta Konomi Rr. “A.frasheri” P.9 Sh.2.ap.20
109. Majlinda Hafezi, P. 575/3 sh.1, Ap.10 Tiranë
110. Majlinda Gjoka Rr. “D.Bosko”, Sh.Private P.326
111. Mirela Quka Rr.”Artan Lenja”
112. Mimoza Q. Peqini Gjevari, Rr “Asim Vokshi”, Pll.33.2 Ap.15
113. Natasha Vangjel Kamberi, Rr “K. Lushnjes”, Pll.32, Shk.3, Ap.30
114. Nazine Çekrezi, Ministria Mbrojtjes Tiranë
115. Nevina Hidri, Dobresh, Komuna Bërzhit Tiranë
116. Natasha Meci Poradeci, Kombinat Tiranë
117. Nazmi Hoxha, Galeria Kombëtare e Arteve Bul. Dëshmorët e Kombit
118. Pashke Dushaj. Kodra e Kuqe. 0682922071 Babrru. Tiranë
119. Petrit Garri, Rr “Grigor Heba”, Pll.30 Shk.1 Ap.1
120. Përparim Bici, Rr “Jordan Misja” Njësia 4, Lagja.9
121. Ramir KoliÇi, Rr “M.Gjollesha”
122. Rozeta Gjyli, Rr “Durrësit”,
123. Sabri Bilbili, Rr “I.Baxhiqi”, Nr.79/1
124. Suzana Fusja, Rr “Gani Domi”, P.1, Shk.1, Ap.1
125. Suela Sami, Rr “D.Alla”, Nr.505
126. Suzana Ballka & A. Ballka Rr. “Kavajës” P.71 Sh.1 Ap.21
127. Shyqyri Xhiherri, Rr “Bardhyl”, P.5, Shk.3, Ap.14
128. Suzana Xhabafti & Suzana Pupe, Rr. “Ali Demi”, P.255. Shk.3, Ap.32
129. Tasim Sejko, Rr. “Muhamet Gjollesha” P. 59, Shk.3
130. Tonin Lela, Rr. “Th. Ziko”, P. 653, Ah. 1 Ap. 20
130. Ulvije Plaku, Rr. “M.Grameno”, Sheshi i Ri, Nr.18
131. Vigina Huxhi, Rr “R.Xhajko”, Ap.19, P.61/4/ Lagja.4
132. Xhane Bardhi, L.4, Kamëz

GJIROKASTËR
133.Armand Pasha & Arjan Ligu L. “18 Shtatori”
134. Illement Veizaj & Arjan Ligu L. “18 Shkurti”
135. Leone Rexhaj & Arjan Ligu. L. “18 shtatori”

KRUJË
136. Ani Beraj L. Varosh P. 68, Shk. 2
137. Liria Meta, Nikël
138. Skënder Blushi L. 4 Pengilej

ELBASAN
139. Artur Koçiaj, L. E re, Rr. “V. Xhuavani” Nr. 3
140. Bujar Musta, Gjykata e Rrethit Gjyqësor, L “5 Maji”
141. Drita Taromani, L. “Partizani” P. 650
142. Drita Qosja, L. “Haxhias” P. 588/1 Nr. 14
143. Elidon Xhani L. “Haxhias”, P. 645/5, H/B, Ap. 13
144. Ledia Veshi, Rr. “L. Gurakuqi”, P. 54, H.C. Ap. 2
145. Marja Bebei L. “Shënkoll”, Rr. “Th. Llafeli”
146. Mehmet Gurra, L “Partizani”, Nr. 11
147. Veli Tosku, L. “Skënderbej”, Autostrada Pranë Kalçetos

GRAMSH
148. Adelina Zajmi, L. “Holta” P. 52
149. Lorenc Papri Ceruj
150. Valbona Bita, Lagja, “Blloku Nr. 5”

ERSEK
151. Donika Dilo, Blloku Nr. 1 Kolonjë
152. Lindita Hoxha, Fshati Miras
153. Teuta Telo, Blloku Nr.3

FIER
154. Adriano Mina Sinani, L. “Liri” Rr. “J. Xoxa” P. 122
155. Adriana Miti Nuraj, L. “15 Tetori” Rr. “T. Shkurti”
156. Artur Oreshkovi, Rruga “Th. Kopaçe” Posta Fier L. “8 Shkurti”
157. Altina Ramiz Isufaj L. “15 Tetori” Tek Sigurimet Shoqërore
158. Çiljeta Mikail Sulo, Rruga “Tomorr Dizdari” Parafabrikat 5
159. Dhimitraq Nikollë Naka, L “Kastrioti i Ri”, Rr. “N.Aliu”
160. Enkelejda Plepi, L. “16 Prilli”, Rr. “J. Cakrani” P.2, Ap.1
161. Ervin Sabri Hasa, L. “K. Pezeza”, Rr. “J. Xaxa”, P.145
162. Etfiqi Skënder Gjini, L. 1 Maji Rr. “P. Filka”
163. Eriselda Seneu, L. “Apollonia”, Rr. “Mustaj”, Shtëpia 17
164. Enkelejd Prift, L. “1maj”, Rr. “J.Bakalli”, P.m.p.8
165. Fatmir Harizaj, Rr. “Tasi Dema”, L. “1 Maji”
166. Fatbardha Sabri Saliaj, L. “Kryengritja e Fierit” Rr. “Dinjo Kafenja”, P. 15
167. Fredi Proko, Mbrostar, Nr.24
168. Florent Bari Dervishi, Rr. “Mujo Ulqinaku” P.15, L. “15 Tetori”
169. Gentian Miti Profka, L.”29 Nëntori”, Rr.”D.Hekali”, P.39
170. Gentian Todi & Thamo Grecalli, Komuna Qendër.
171. Irma Bajram Agushi, L. 28, Marsi Patos
172. Luftav Isa Nurka, L. “Kryengritja e Fierit” Rr. “R. Aranitasi”, Ap. 149, Sh.4
173. Mervhert Brahim Ymeraj, L. “Afrimi i Ri”
174. Miljana Tasi Profka, Fshati Marinëz Komuna Kuman
175. Mikel Miti Naço
176. Mirka Abedin Daria, L. “8 Shkurti”, Rr. “Th. Kopaçe”, P. 12
177. Nikoll Pali Profka Rr. “M.Agolli”
178. Olsi Verxhin Lino, Rr. “Todi Shkurti”, L. “15 Tetori”, Nr.9
179. Pëllumb Nishat Aliaj, L. “1 Maji” Rr. “A. Culi”
180. Pranvera Xhaferr Iliazi, L. “11 Janari”, P. 13 “Liri Gero”
181. Rudina Miti Fico, Rr. “Semanit” L. “Apollonia”
182. Roberta Pilo Shyte, L. “Shesh i Madh”
183. Silvana Muharremi, L. “8 Shkurti” Rr. “Th. Kopoçe” P. 115/1
184. Shpresa Ali Shehu, L. “16 Prilli”, Rr. “S. Kala”, pranë Stadiumit
185. Teuta Hajdari & Neki Hajdari, Rr. “Ramiz Aranitasi”, L. “Kastrioti”
186. Vasillaq Thoma Mife, L. “15 Tetor”, Rr. “X. Ardani”, P. 1
187. Ylber Myftar Becolli, Posta Fier, L. “8 Shkurti”, Blloku i Pjeshkave 3. 

LUSHNJE
188. Afrim Loci P.20. L.Kongresi
189. Arjola Manohosa, Me Qera L. “S.Libohova”
190. Blerina Rustem Qosja, “Raiffaisen Bank Branch”
191. Enualada Zerdella L. “S. Libohova”, P. 94
192. Ergent Meco & Engjell Meca L. “Çlirim”, P. 10
193. Liza Tashi & Llamber Tashi, L. “1”, Divjakë
194. Llambri Liko, L. “G.muço”
195. Juxhin Fadil Haxhi, L. “Gafurr Muço”, P. 208
196. Matilda Kurti & Beshir Kurti, L. “G.muço”, P.6/H
197. Ofsian Karjani & N. Karjani L. “K. Qystri”

PATOS
198. Agush Hasan Hoda, L. “29 Marsi”
199. Ervin Fiqiri Darraj, L. “1 Maji”
200. Endri Elmaz Shpërdheja, Grizë Lenginas
201. Entela Agim Lamaj, L.”1 maji”, Rr. “K.Marku”

BALLSH
202. Merjeme Nazeraj, L. “8 Shkurti”

BERAT
203. Albert Llukan Monka, L. “10 Korriku”
204. Anesti Todi Lloceli, L. “Barridada”, P. 27, Ap. 5
205. Basmije Tajar Arapi, Rr. “P.lulo”, Lgj. “28 Nëntori”
206. Eglantina Ylvi Merdani, L. “Çlirim”
207. Kreshnik Bedri Toska, Velabisht
208. Luljeta Musa Karaj, L. “J.Vraka”
209. Mario Haki Veleshnja, L. “30 Vjetori”
210. Natasha Lefter Vasilia, L. “30 Vjetori”
211. Nertila Nova, L. “30 Vjetori” P. 73, Shk. 1, Ap. 6
212. Silvana Flamur Lloka, L. “Jani Vrusha”, P.21, Ap.20
213. Sonila Vangjel Bitri, L. “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, P. Konuda, Shk.2
214. Shpëtim Qerim Caushaj, Uznovë
215. Valbona Valter Plaku & Valter Plaku, L. “Kushtrimi”, P. 268, Sh.1, A.4
216. Vexhi Sherif Macaka, L. “Donika Kastrioti”
217. Xhemal Adem Hima, Dëshnik

Ura Vajgurore
218. Marjeta Tahir Ziu, L. “4 Shtatori”

POGRADEC
219. Artur Kllamollari, L. “1”, Zona Industriale
220. Arjan Kokoneshi, L. “5”, Rr. “K. Karafili”, P. 50
221. Armonda Çollaku, Rr. “R. Çollaku”, L. 2. P. 56
222. Andon Shkurti, Rr. “Naim Frsashëri” L. 13
223. Bashkim Mukollari, Rr. “Islam Dani”, Nr. 191, L. 5
224. Besime Brahaj, Piskupat
225. Brikena Mingo, Rr. “Industriale”, L. 1
226. Blerina Xhenga, L. “4”, Rr. “Kala”
227. Edison Musollari, L. 2, Rr. “Unaza e Re”
228. Edri Luan Ismail, L.4, Rr. “Ceta e Mokrrës”
229. Elvira Tasha, Buçinas
230. Erjon Osmanaj, L. 4, “Kala”, P. i Spitalit
231. Erjon Llazi, Rr. “G. Butka”, P.64, L. 2
232. Erjon Kerthi, L. 3. Rr. “N. Frashëri”
233. Elona Hafizllari, Vërdovë
234. Flutur Dervishllari, Rr. “Korçës”, Lagj. 1, Shtëpi Private
235. Julian Pera, Memlisht
236. Kasem Agastra, Rr. “10 Dëshmorët e Pojskës”
237. Kristina Todalli, L. 3, Rr. “K. Karafili”
238. Luan Seitllari, Gështenjas
239. Manjola Begollari, P. 196, L. 4, Rr. “Çeta e Mokrrës”
240. Nardi Abeshi, L. 2, Rr. “Rinia”
241. Neritan Boçi, L. 2, Rr. “Rinia”
242. Nersila Rustemi, Gështenjas
243. Olsi Agolli, L. 3, Rr. “K. Karafili”
244. Ornela Cela, L. 1, Rr. “R. Çollaku”
245. Përparim Seitllari, Memelisht
246. Renato Spirollari, Rr. “Rinia”, L. 2, P. 148
247. Reimonda Spirollari, L.1, Rr.”R. Çollaku”, Tek Kisha,
248. Servet Rapce, L. 5, Rr. “C. Mane”
249. Sokol Lushllari, Lir
250. Sokol Mançellari, L. 4, Rr. “G. Honcani”
251. Stefan Bardha, Grabovicë
252. Vangjole Como, Rr. “L.como”, L.4

VLORË
253. Altin Selman Skëndo, Rr. “Ismet Çakerri” Nr.62
254. Blerta Haxhiaj, Rr. “P. Leskaj” L. “Pavarësia”
255. Dorjan Thoma Hudhra, Adr. Posta Fier Poro Vlorë
256. Eliona Sheraj, Rr. “Demokracia”, P.1282, Shk.8, Ap.50 Vlorë
257. Liljana Muço, L. “Pavarsia”
258. Mirela Mystehali Derraj & Losmer Haxhiu P.595 Vlorë
259. Pandeli Duni & Gjergji Spaho, L. “O. Haxhiu” Rr. “Demokracia” Nr.1063 Vlorë
260. Save Spiropali, L. “I. Boletini”, Rr.”S. Zotaj”

LEZHË
261. Bernardin Turkja, Shtëpia e Turkajve Shën Koll
262. Fran Dode Kala, L. Spitalit
263. Landi Prek Markaj, Gocaj, Balldren
264. Lek Pjetri, Fshati Rrile, Kom. Shënkoll
265. Kujtim Stali Ndoja, L. Beslidhja
266. Mrike Gjoka, Shëngjin
267. Rajmond Pali, Kodër Marlekaj

PËRRENJAS
268. Ingert Samedin Llosa, L.2 P.52
269. Illodian Polisi, L.1, P.12
270. Viktor Balla

DEVOLL
271. Arben Sotir Malolli, Bilisht
272. Albana Kastriot Duçi, Kapshticë
273. Danjel Niko Zeka, Bilisht
274. Eda Avdi Sina, Miras
275. Erigerti Danglli
276. Lindita Hoxha, Miras
277. Sonila Kope, Tren

KAVAJË
278. Diana Gugashi, L. 2
279. Elvira Koci Saliasi, L. 2 “Sallbeg”

DIBËR
280. Gazmir Zeneli, Bllacë Shupenzë

PEQIN
281. Nexhan Cokja, L. “Çezmë”

KORÇË
282. Agim Dushi, L. 6, Rr. “28 Nëntori”, Nr. 10
283. Albana Taqo Damo, Liqenas
284. Bruno Cino, L. 8, Rr. “7 Shkurti”, Nr. 13
285. Bledar Dervishi, Mborje
286. Evelina Licenji, L. 7, Rr. “S. Coli”, Nr.10
287. Enis Pema, L. 9, Rr. “K. Grego”, P. 10/5
289. Erjon Fasho, Kakaç
290. Fatos Cenolli, L. 15, Rr. “K. Drenova”, P. 30/4
291. Flora Pëllumbi, L. 4, rr. “S. Shkurti”
292. Gani Jani, L. 16, Rr. “V. Eftimiu”, Pll. 52
293. Gerta Dhimitri, Goskozë, Korçë
294. Gjergji Koruni, L.9, Rr “M. Kostani”,P. 5, Ap. 3
295. Eriselda Alfred Braho, L. 2, Rr. “P. Cale”, Nr.24
296. Gjergj Polena, L.. 1, Rr. “J. Duro”, Nr.11
297. Ilir Ngjela, L. 18, Rr. “P. Shomo”, Pll. 1 A/9
298. Ilia Agolli, Lumalas
299. Julian Floriri, L. 11, Rr. “P. Rexhepi”, Nr.29
300. Josif Qako, L. 18, Rr. “P. Shamo”, Pll. 21, Ap.10
301. Klarita Qyli, Dishnicë
302. Kostiko Deko, Blloku 1, Maliq
303. Lojala Malallari, L. 9, Rr. “Gj. Kastrioti”, Pll.3, Shka.11
304. Mariglen Pandi Leka, Kreshpanj
305. Mariglen Mullaj, L. 17, Rr. “M. Afezolli”
306. Mimoza Thoma Dhëmbi, Rr. “S. Shkurti”, Blloku i Qelqit
307. Migena Pane, L. 5, Rr. “Rr. Telhaj”, Pll. 11/13
308. Nurie Etem Shaholli, Voskopojë
309. Nesti Thomaq Kinolli, L. 16, Rr. “R. Telhaj”, Pll.8, H.14,
310. Olsa Sotir, Rëmbec
311. Qazim Pinderi, L. 4, Rr. “K. Tupo”, Pll. 47
312. Ranela Reshat Zeqo, L. 7, Rr. “A. Koprencka”, Nr.21
313. Rozeta Taipllari & Venedik Taipllari, Lozhan
314. Stavri Pandeli, Blloku i ri i sportit, Lagj. 10
315. Shqiponja Shkëmbi, Lagj. 6, Rr. “B. Kadia” Nr.17
316. Shkëlqim Maliq, Lagj. 15, Rr. “K. Drenova”, Pll. 33, H.15
317. Viran Lera, Lagj. 12, Rr. “V. Tromara”, Nr. 60

KUÇOVË
318. Mirjana Sabri Dragoti, Rr. “11 Shkurti”
319. Mirjeta Kasem Teneqexhiu, Lagj. “Ll. Prifti”

DURRËS
320. Artur Muka, L.18, Rr “A. Goga”, P. 999
321. Bledar Tasho, Rr. “K.Kazanxhi”, L. 12, Pll. 6/4, Shk.1
322. Paulin Kavaja, L. 11, “Rruga e Dëshmorëve”, P. 259, Ap. 3
323. Rakip Veshi, Xhafzotaj, Barbullush
324. Sonila Demir Zajmi, Lagj. 9, Rr.”A. Goga”, Nr. 155
325. Viola Çopani, Lagj. 7, Rr. “P. Foto”, Shtëpia, Nr. 12
MALIQ
326. Vasilika Koçllari, Blloku Nr. 2, Maliq

SHKODËR
327. Fitnete Çelepija, Lagj. “A. Haxhija”, Rr. “S. Golemi”
328. Merxhan Qerimaj, Lagj. “V. Shanto”, Rr. “13 Dhjetori”
329. Rodolf Gjushi, Dajç, Bregu i Bunës
330. Rudina Alikokaj, Lagj. “A. Haxhija”, Rr. “M. Ulqinaku”, Pll.11

KUKËS
331. Ermira Tusha, L. 6, Pll. 8, Shk. 2, Ap. 5
332. Ilirjana Duraku & Gazmend Duraku L. 6, Pll. 68, Shk. 1, Ap. 1

PESHKOPI
333. Altin Tomçini, Lagj, “Gj. Doçi”
334. Dali Kamberi, Zimur Tomin
335. LIBRAZHD
336. Shkëlqim Roci, Hotolisht
337. BAJRAM CURRI
338. Din Hysenukaj, Lagj. “Dardania”

LISTA 3

TIRANË
339. Arben Ahmetaj Rr. “S. Brahaj”
340. Arjan Hazisaj Rr. “Gj. Kuqali” P. 2 Shk. 6 Ap. 60
341. Afrim Hasani Rr. “Q. Stafa” P. 17 Shk. 2 Ap. 19
342. Bardhyl Zeneli Rr. “V. Noti” Laprakë
343. Bujar Çela Reparti Ushtarak 1102
344. Edmir Bilal Dalipaj Rr. “N. Mjeda” P. 2 Shk. 2 Ap. 224
345. Elena Irfan Metko Rr. “K. Qipro” Ish-kopshti 26
346. Elton Llukani Rr. “Dibër” P.330 Shk. 1 Ap. 6
347. Engjellush Sejdia, Ferit Mici Rr. “R. Petrela”
348. Erjuz Mezini Rr. “Ll. Miho” Ap. 11 L. 6
349. Eriselda Gjata Rr. “Sh. Ishmi” P. 52 Shk. 2 Ap. 19
350. Fatmir Thomoraj Rr. “Q. Stafa” P. 2 Shk. 6 Ap. 60
351. Granit Hoxha Universiteti Bujqësor Kamëz
352. Ingrit Kurti & Dilaver Kurti Rr. “N. Mjeda” P. 2 Shk. 3 Ap. 24
353. Irena Meta Rr. “5 Maji” Kullat Binjake
354. Laureta Hasko Rr. “K. Topia” P. 2 Shk. 3 Ap. 7
355. Lorenc Hysen Mestani & Edmond Topi Rr. “Sami Frashri” P. 20/2 Ap. 7
356. Luan Duka Rr. “Budi” Ap. 41/1
357. Luljeta Zini Shpuza & Arzen Shpuza Rr. “S. Zorba” Lgj. 10 Nr. 234
358. Mehmet Memaga Lgj. 5 Rr. “S. Cico” P. 4/1 Shk. 1 Ap. 20
359. Merita Collaku Fark e Vogël, Sauk
360. Pelivan Prengji Rr. “D. Bosko” P. Al-Mark
361. Roland Kondili & Yllson Ceci Rr. “Njazi Meka” P. 5 Shk. 1 Ap. 2
362. Sadik Topalli P. 28 Shk.2 Ap.22 Kamzë
363. Sonila Dervish Rr. “Riza Cuka” P. 6 Shk. 3 Ap. 28
364. Sonila Pojani Rr. “P. Rexhepi” P. jeshil A. 1/2
365. Silvana Dema Rr. “I. Tomini” P. Firma Çani Ap. 40 Shk.2
366. Shpresa Hozhalli Rr. “B. Curri” P13/A Shk. 1 Ap. 6

FIER
367. Agron Miti Lako Pojan
368. Arjan Niko L. “K. Përmeti” Rr. “ J. Xoxa”
369. Anisa Sabaudin Saliaj L. “Apollonia”
370. Bledar Pëllumb Shehu L. “29 Nëntori” Rr. “P. Pirro”
371. Edmond Leksi Kostandini L. “Mbrostar”
372. Enerjeta Konstandin Veizaj L. “Kastriot” Rr. “Brigada e VI”
373. Enver Tetem Lamaj L. “Konferenca e Pezës”
374. Enerik Papa, Shënpjetër Seman
375. Frida Shahin Bejda L. “Konferenca e Pezës”
376. Gjinovefa Merko Cani Fshati Havaleas
377. Manuela Petrit Shahaj L. “Kastriot”
378. Marjola Pëllumb Shehu Lako Pojan
379. Miranda Cumani L. “11 Janari” Rr. “Dino Kalenja”
380. Renato Enver Çepele Re. “E Spitalit” Roskovec
381. Safet Heqimaj L. “Kryengritja e Fierit” Rr. “Ramiz Aranitasi” P. 117 Ap. 9
382. Sonila Agim Hila, Vajkan Komuna Mbrostra Dermenas
383. Vera LamÇaj Drejtoria rajonale e Sigurimeve Shoqërore
384. Xhezmi Merkaj L. “15 Tetori” Rr. “H. Dishnica”
385. Zhaneta Sheqi L. “Posta Fier”

KORÇË
386. Admirim Bidillari Lumalas
387. Ahdinaj Olger Rr. “MiÇo Shkodrani” L. “6” Nr. 24
388. Arben Andoni L. “11” Rr. “Vojo Kushi” Nr.13
389. Artur Shembitraku & Shefqet Shembitraku Rovonik
390. Asim Liso Romonik
391. Berti Beqo Rr. “Likonik”
392. Distoleta Repa L. “9” Rr. “KiÇo Greco” P. 7/15
393. Dorela Guraj Rr. “Ajet Gjindolli” L. “17” P. 16
394. Eduart Kadi L. “6” Rr. “29 Nëntori” ish parku i Industrisë
395. Evelina Dhamo Rr. “KiÇo Drenova”
396. Emiljan Sheperi L. “4” Rr. “V. Dushku”
397. Engjellush Adem Zade Rr. “A. Gjindolli” P. 6/7
398. Enkelejda Plasari Rr. “P. Shamo” p. 22
399. Gjergji Zane L. “18” Rr. “Sh. Denari” Ap. 1/2
400. Lizjan Feim Brahimllari Zvirino
401. Liljana Demir Liso Blloku i Ri i Sportit L. “10”
402. Luljeta KorÇari Bulgarea
403. Llazi Gjika L. “1” Nr. 26
404. Majlinda Jorgji Rr. “Partizani” L. “14”
405. Roland ManÇe Rr. “Th. Martiri” L. “4” P. 27
406. Shpresa Terziu L. “5” Rr. Ballkomeni” P.3 Nr.15
407. Tatjana Koce L. “18” Rr. “Petraq Shamo” P. 23/12
408. Tomi Mile Rr. “Veteranve” Nr. 61
409. Valentina Demeniku Rr. “Koli Tupa” L. “1” Nr. 14
410. Zamira Muslli L. “Rrexhep Telhaj” Vial 5
411. Zenel Dunolli Vashtni

PATOS
412. Shqiponja Avdulla Toska L. “E Re”
413. Vjoleta RuÇaj, Rrërës
414. Zamir Hajdar Rucaj 

LEZHE
415. Bledar Hoxha L. “Beslidhja” P. 76
416. Eduart Nikolli Qendër
417. Pashke Lazri Dragushe 

SHKODER
418. Anton Sokoli L. “Ndoc Mazi” Rr. “Marin Barleti” P. 83/2
419. Angjelin VinÇens Filiali i Patosit
420. Emiljan Zadrima Bregu i Bunës
421. Mirsida Isufi L. “V. Kushi” Rr. “Nazmi Kryeziu”
422. Nevila NuÇiÇ Filiali i Patosit
423. Nora Rroku Gajtan Guri i Zi
424. Gjovalin Xhaja Hot i Ri
425. Zef Franja, Rrenc-Guri i Zi 

POGRADEC
426. Brisilda Kroi Rr. “10 Dëshmorët e Pojskës” L. “10”
427. Entela Kuqo Rëmenj
428. Ervis Misliu Rr. “Rinia” L. “2” P. 14
429. Mimoza Diko Lumi i Trehanit
430. Petrit Diko Lumi i Trehanit
431. Vjosa Mimini Memelisht
432. Vlefta Shegani L. “1” Rr. “1 Maji”
433. Zilije Dulellari Bucimas

KUKES
434. Elvana Hysen Biba L. “5” P. 5 Sh.3
435. Lorena Nuhi Guri L. 4 P. 15 Shk. 3 Ap. 12
436. Majlinda Rahman Shahu L. “6” P. 6 Shk. 2 Ap. 12

RRESHEN
437. Mira Doda P. 51 Shk. 2 Ap.6 

VLORE
438. Majlinda Xhava L. “28 Nëntori” Rr. “Dëshmoret” nr. 1
439. Suela Durmishi L. “29 Nëntori” Rr. “Sadik Zotaj”

GRAMSH
440. Eglantina Hoxha L. “Xhile Lici” P. 106
441. Genc Ajazi L. “Sportit” P. 173
442. Klodi Kishta L. “Xhile Leci” P. 106

LAC
443. Ilda Spahiu L. “3” P. 46 Shk. 1 

PERMET
444. Piro Kole L. “Sede” 

TEPELENe
445. Enver Refat Memushi Levan

DEVOLL
446. Abidin Paja Sul
447. Vera Meka Rr. “1 Maji” Bilisht 

DURRES
448. Ardian Zoto L. “Popullore”
449. Berti Sinani Sukth
450. Ermion Ibrahim Arapi L. “1” P. A. Moisiu”
451. Sherif Kola Rrushkull

BERAT
452. Agim Mustafa Sena L. “Uznonë”
453. Denis Sami Qahalli L. “Muzakaj”
454. Eva Papa L. “Jani Vruho”
455. Jetnor Refat Sheti Vajkan
456. Julinda Dogani L. “10 Korriku”
457. Lili Jorgi Xoxi L. “10 Korriku” 

LISTA 4

TIRANË
458. Artur Pjetër Gjokaj, Rr. “Shyqyri Ishmi”, Pll.43, Ap.18
459. Alba Kallfa, Rr. “Grigor Heba”, pranë shkollës “Fenix”
460. Anjeza Ahmeti, Rr. “Todi Shkurti”, Shk.1, Pll. 9, Ap.9
461. Adriana Alush Seferas, Rr. “A.Serani”, Lagj. “M.Mame”
462. Aurora Koroli, Lagj. “Sadik Petrela”, Porcelan
463. Agim Llazari, Rr. “Bardhok Biba”, Pll.75, Shk.2, Ap.26
464. Alma Cara, Rr. “Don Bosko”, Pll. Havai, Kulla 2, Ap.3/3
465. Agim Veshi, Rr. “Pandi Dardha”, Pll.60, Shk.2, Ap.2035.
466. Zhiberta Hasani, Rr. “Irfan Tomini”, Vila nr. 122
467. Besim Billa, Rr. “Hafis Ibrahim Dalliu”, Nr.8
468. Dylbere Istrefi, Lagj.4, Rr. “Dibrës”, Pll. 400, Shk.2, Ap.27
469. Dhurata Saku, Rr. “Rexhep Lika”, Rr. “Ramiz Treni”, Nr.65
470. Elona Hoxha, Lagj.8, Rr. “I.Tomini”, Pll.40, Shk.3, Ap.35
471. Eduart Sulaj, Rr. “M.Gjolesha”, Pll.22, Shk.1, Ap.9
472. Eneo Kola, Rr. “Beqir Luga”, Pll.3/1, Ap.28
473. Entela Sula, Rr. “Mihal Grameno”, Pll.2, Shk.2, Ap.15
474. Elvis Hysa, Rr. “Ali Baushi”, Pll.7, H.5, Ap.43
475. Enkelejda Halitaj, Rr. “Sh.Ishmi”, Pll. 24, Shk.5, Ap.73
476. Ermioni Lako, Pll. “Agimi”, Shk.10, Ap.204
477. Esha Pumo, Rr. “Mine Peza”, Pll. 246, Shk.1, Ap.10
478. Endri Hamzaj, Rr. “V.Capo”, Shk.3, Pll.5, Ap.115
479. Floresha Nazif Osmanaj, “Rruga e Durrësit”
480. Hanke Lita, Rr.”Don Bosko”
481. Hëna Golemi, Rr. “Qemal Stafa”, Pll. 120/2, Ap 10D
482. Ilia Arani, Rr. “B.Curri”, “V.Shanto”, PLL/12, H.3, Ap.3
483. Ismail Sulaj, Rr. “Don Bosko”, Pll. Havai, kulla 2
484. Ilir Rexhep Dobra, Rr. “M.Shyqi”, Pll.60, Shk.7, Aap.5
485. Kujtim Blloshmi, Rr. “Fabrika e Qelqit”, Lagj.6, Pll.67, Shk.2
486. Kozeta Tollko, Rr. “M.Shyri”, Pll.46, Shk.5, Ap.48
487. Kristina Jano Rr. “Sami Frashëri”, Pll.20, Shk.1
488. Klodiana Pashaj, Rr. “Karl Topia”, Nr.4
489. Liljana Harizi, Rr. “Bulevardi Zogu I”, Nr.40
490. Lorenc Rrjolli, Rr. “Ali Baushi”, Pll. LNK, Shk.6/23
491. Mirela Tasho, Rr. “I.Tomini”, Pall. 8/3, Shk.1, Ap.10
492. Megan Binaj, Rr. “Sali Nivica”, Pll.14/2, Ap.6
493. Mirela Luarasi, Rr. “Reshit Petrela”, Pll. 13, pranë Arshivës
494. Petrit Kapaj, Rr. “V.Huta”, Pll.2, Ap.2
495. Qatip Halili, Rr. “Hajdar Hidi”, Nr.31
496. Rovena Kallushi, Rr. “Gjon Buzuku”, Nr.55
497. Riza Sopoti, Brandi SH.P.K, KM.15, Autostrada Tiranë-Durrës
498. Saimir Mehmet Myftaraj, Rr. “Arkitekt Kasemi”, Pll.56, Shk.1, Ap.1
499. Saliha Durmaz, “Memoriol int School of Tirana”, ish shkolla e partisë
500. Suola Hakrama, Rr. “K.Lushnjes”, Pll.33, Shk.4, Ap.41
501. Shpëtim Kola, Rr. “Arkitekt Sinani”, Nr. 19, Rrexhep Hoxha
502. Viarsida Sulaj, Rr. “Tre vëllezërit Kondi”
503. Zeme Osmani, Lagj.4, Teqe Kamëz
504. Zhiberta Hasani, Rr.”I.Tomini”, Vila Nr.122

SHKODËR
505. Alma Puka, Rr. “P.Vasa”, Lgj. “N.Mazi”, Nr.42
506. Andis Ilmi Kuluri, Lagj. “A.Haxhija”, Rr “Telaj”
507. Renian Ndoci, Lagj. “N.Mazi”, Rr. “M.Barleti”
508. Rozeta Pero, Lagj. “3 Herojt”, Rr. “Skënderbej”, Pll.1
509. Preke Cuni, Lagj. “3 Herojt”, Rr. “M.Barleti”, Pll. 93/1
510. Lazër Corri, Dajç, B/B
511. Vjollca Dizdari, lagj. “Perlash”, Rr. “M.P.Bushatllia”, Pll.1185, nr5.15
512. Rregjina Hila, Lagj. “P.Rexhepi”, rr. “F.Shiroka”, nr.46

POGRADEC
513. Albana Abeshi, Rr. “N.Frashëri”, lagj.3
514. Blerim Palla, Lagj.3, Rr.”1 Maji”, Pll.65
515. Çelike Elezi, Lagj 4, Rr. “Unaza e re”, tek Gurorja
516. Edmond Shqepa, Lagj.2, Rr. “R. Çollaku”, Pll.58
517. Elio Laha & Hasan Laha, Lagj.1, Rr. “K.Karafili”
518. Elsa Hamallari, Lagj.1, Rruga e Korçës
519. Iraklis Sako, Lagjia 1, Rr. “K.Karafili”, Pall.103
520. Irida Hamzollari, Lagj.2, Rr. “Rinia”, Pll.161
521. Kujtim Hoxha, Lagj 1, Rruga e Korçës
522. Luljeta Pjetri, Lagj.1, Rr. “K.Karafili”, Pll.106
523. Manjola Xhemollari, Buçimas
524. Nertila Seitllari, Gështenjas
525. Olgert Mançellari, Lagj.4, Rr. “G.Homconi”
526. Rudina Tomorri, Lagj. 1, rruga e Korçës, ish Ferma
527. Rovena Mele, Lagj 1, Rruga e Korçës, ish “Kursi I Partisë”
528. Shefki Elmasllari, Gështenjas, komuna Buçimas
529. Venetike Topçiu, Rr. “Sh.Koroveshi”, Lagj.1
530. Filloreta Kodra, Pall.171, Rr. “I.Dani”, Lagjia 5

FIER
531. Albana Kostadhima, Lagj. “8 Shkurti”
532. Amerie Dervish Shehaj, lagj. “11 Janari”, pranë ambulancës së lagjes
533. Armando Ruko, Strum, Roskovec
534. Edi Mynyr Arapi, agj. “Sheq i vogël”, Rr. “T.Dema”
535. Englantin Ambert Cene, lagj. “1 Maji”
536. Luan Resuli, Zhupan
537. Marjana Neshat Grembi, Zhrrez

ELBASAN
538. Elton Peqini, Lagj. “5 Maji”, pall. 700/3 , ap. 14
539. Gerti Hoxholli, Lagj. “B.Dardha”, pall. 41/2, h.2
540. Lindita Braho, Lagj.”Vullnetari”, Pall.645, Shk.3, Ap.11
541. Orland Prendi Nushi, Lagj. “Haxhia”, Rr. “Kol Toli”
542. Vasil Jorgji, Rr. “Th.Kolefi”, Pll.110, Aap.10

LUSHNJË
543. Arjola Llapushi & Musa Llapushi, Dushk
544. Armand Staka, Lagj. “Kadri Gjystri”
545. Andi Hajdari, Krutje
546. Enri Pisku, lagj. “Loni Dhamo”
547. Haxhire Bendo & Veiz Bendo, Plug

KORÇA
548. Alfred Mullalli, Zemlak
549. Anila Adem Beshiri, rr. “M.Afezolli”, lagj.17, nr.10
550. Daniela Janaq Kondili, rr. “K. Drenova”, pall.26, h c/9
551. Daniela Kulla, lagj.9, rr. “K.Greco”, pall.1/15
552. Delina Myrteza rr. “P.Shamo”, lagj.18, pall i ri i Unazës
553. Denisa Neziri, Mollaj
554. Dritan Thanas Cenolli, lagj.10, blloku i ri, P.P.Plasa
555. Elvana Mihali, rr.”G.Koreshi”, lagj.3, nr.7
556. Englantina Mara, Rr. “K.Drenova”, Lagj.15, pall.38
557. Endri Qose, Goskov
558. Edlira Kona, rr.”Dh.Denasi”, lagj.18
559. Elona Shahinlli, rr.”Gj.Kastrioti”, lagj.3, nr.7
560. Jonida Zgorani, Rr. “Themistokli Gërmenji”, Lagj. 12, Pll 3
561. Jano Sabri Vagollari, Qatrom
562. Kristina Ciko, Çiflik
563. Lizeta Zagullaj, rr.”F.Latifllari”. lagj.5, nr.4
564. Leon Nuçi Andoni, rr.”T.Konomi”, pall. 1/2
565. Marinela Karanxha, rr.”F.S.Noli”, lagj.3, nr.5
566. Mirjela Najtellari, rr.” F.S. Noli”, lagj.4, nr.2
567. Miranda Zaçe, rr.”28 Nëntori”, pall. 3A/16, lagj.5
568. Miranda Neim Xhengo, Lozhan
569. Niko Grabocka, rr.”K Tupa, lagj.4, pall.4/6
570. Oriana Qazimi, lagj.10, blloku i Sportit, pall. 15/8
571. Refiola Eduart Take, rr. “R.Cerova”, nr.19
572. Rezarta Ravolli, Barç
573. Vera Muslli, Mborje
574. Xhevehire Becka, Bolgarec

KAVAJË
575. Kristo Aska, lagjia 1, Salbeg
576. Zhaneta Kurti, lagjia 1

DURRËS
577. Artur Marku, rr.”Dëshmorët, lagj.11, pall. 366
578. Arben Mahmut Kuçi, lagj.5, rr.”Maliq Muço”, nr.33
579. Selami Lazimi, lagj.4, rr. “Taulantia”

LAÇ
580. Përparim Shkrepi, lagj.5, banesa 196
581. Rita Laho, lagj.1, pall.10, shk.3
582. Kristo Koçi, lagj.2, banesa Vullnetari

PRRENJAS
583. Esmeralda Bozha, Prrenjas- Fshat
584. Edilin Luka

KUÇOVË
585. Kristo Shefit Çela, lagj..”11 Janari”

BALLSH
586. Arjana Skënder Ramaj, lagj. “28 Nëntori”

KRUJË
587. Erinda Bera, lagj. Varosh, pall. 68, shk.2
588. Kujtim Çela, lagj. Sesere, pall.1, shk.4

RUBIK
589. Mimoza Tushaj, lagjai e vjetër, Rubik

MALIQ
590. Spiro Xhaferi, blloku nr.3

FUSHË KRUJË
591. Aldona Imer Cangu, lagj. Punëtori, private

KUKËS
592. Edmond Pjetër Deda, lagj.2, pall.8

BAJRAM CURRI
593. Eviorina Isufi & Ram Isufi, lagj. “Partizani”

BURREL
594. Bukaci Agim lagj. “Pjetër Budi”

PEQIN
595. Edmir Tabaku, Pajovë

BUSHAT
596. Terezina Palushaj, Stajkë

BERAT
597. Ardit Dollani, Tozhanaj, Tërpan
598. Aneta Rustem Karagjozi, lagj. “Dëshmorët e Kombit”,
599. Besmira Behar Doko, Lumas
600. Dudije Dervish Busho, Orizaj
601. Kostandin Stiljano Nova, lagj. “10 Korriku”

LEZHË
602. Alketa Ndoj, Qendër Rraboshtë
603. Neta Bicaj, Qendër Rrille
604. Tonin Ndoka, Qendër Fishtë

VLORË
605. Bledar Llanaj, lagj. “Panvarsia”, rr. “S Zotaj”
606. Dylber Hoxha “Rue du Moulin 20”
607. Gentjan Hasanaj, lagj. “Pamvarsia”, rr. “S. Zotaj”, pallati tek shkolla teknologjike
608. Vasil Shehu, lagj. “Lef Sallata”, pall. 1041

DEVOLL
609. Olgert Thanas Gegolli, Vranisht
610. Elena Hoxha, Kapshticë

GRAMSH
611. Anisa Zhupani, Gramsh
612. Manushaqe Agolli, lagj. “Xhile Lici”, Llapushaj

TIRANË
613. ERLA KORUMI Rr Muhamet Gjollesha L. 9
614. GENCI HAXHI Rr Sitki Cico P 4/1, Sh 4 A79
615. ALMA CELAJ Rr 4 dëshmorët, P13/B, Sh , A 12
616. YLLKA HALILI Lagja 7, Bathore Kamëz
617. AFËRDITA OZUMI C/O ILMI OZUMI Rr Myslym Keta P 4 Sh 1 Ap 6
618. AFRORA MUÇA C/O SERVETE MUÇA Rr Irfan Tomini, Pallati i pilotëve, pranë kolegjit Kristal
619. RASIM NEXHIP BRISHTI Rr Gjikë Kuqali, P 6, Sh 1
620. SAJMIRA EMIN GJAPI Filiali i postave
621. ARLINDA MULGECI Rr Don Bosko, Blloku sizmik, P 20, Sh 2, Ap 3
622. JULIAN FADIL DACI Rr 5 Maji
623. BRIKENA MUHO Rr K. i Manastirit P 348/2, Sh 3, Ap 45
624. GENTI KOKONA Rr Budi, P Clasic Construct, A 30
625. ABA RADOVICKA Rr Siri Kodra, P 71/1, Sh 5, Ap 7
626. MARKO KALTHI Pallati i Kulturës (Bar Opera)
627. TAJAR DOMI Rr Todi Shkurti, Kompleksi Zenaj
628. ELTON KICO KALTHI Rr Komuna e Parisit, kika 31
629. ARMANDO MANOKU Rr Myslym Shyri, P 8, Sh 2, A 18
630. EDLIRA MITA Rr Ferit Xhako, P 59, Unit 8
631. SEERVETE MEHMET FATIA Rr Pandi Dardha, P 40, Sh 2, Ap 27
632. MARGARITA SHALLO L1 Rr Dhimitër Kamarda, P 1 Sh 1, Ap 18
633. BURBUQE ALIAJ Rr Sotir PeÇi, P 20, Sh 2, Ap 16
634. TAULANT KOMANI C/O BASHKIM FEZGA Rr Don Bosko, P Haëai, Kulla 3, Ap 1/3
635. LULZIM RRUSHI Rr Andon Z Çajupi, Nr 33
636. ROBERT DHANA Rr Siri Kodra, Te Bar Kafe Euro
637. FATMIR LUGA Rr Mujo Ulqinaku, Nr 58
638. ENDRI VELO Rr Sulejman Pasha, P 2, Sh 3, Ap 44
639. FATMIRA SHPUZA Rr e Durrësit, P 81/1, Sh 1, Ap 7
640. EVIS MARA L1 Rr Shemsi Haka, Nr 31/1
641. AGIM BUDO Rr Komuna e Parisit, P 2, Sh 2, Ap 15
642. MERITA NURÇE Kafja e Rremës
643. MARJOLA GOXHAJ Rr 1 Maji, P 88
644. MARIGO NASI Rr Emin Duraku, P 12/1, Sh 1, Ap 4
645. ANISA ALIMERKAJ Rr Mine Peza, P 196, Sh 1, Ap 4
646. EDOR KSENOFON MOÇI Rr Muhamet Gjollesha, P 67/9, Sh 3
647. TANE RADACI Babrru
648. ANILA KEQJA Rr Myrtezim Këlliçi, Nr 30
649. ARLINDA BEJLERI C/O GENCI BEJLERI Pallati rozë, Ministria e Jashtme, Ap 18, Bulevardi Zhan D’Ark

SHKODeR
650. PREKE HAXHARI, RRAGAM, Guri i Zi, Shkodër
651. ORIETA PËRGJINI, Lagja, “V. Shanto”, Rr, “Marlin Barleti”

BAJRAM CURRI
652. AGIM GASHI, Dragobi, Barjam Curri, Tropojë
653. PRANVERA AHMETAJ, Lagj, “Dardania”, Pll. “PTT”

KONISPOL-SARANDË
654. DORINA AGIM ARAPI, Konispol, Sarandë, 

ELBASAN
655. SUELA HOXHA, Lagj, “Skënderbe”, Blloku i vilave të reja Elbasan
656. MIRELA JAUPLLARI, Lagj, 2 Pll.29, Cërrik, Elbasan

MALIQ
657. XHIMI ZERE, Libonik, Maliq Korçë

LEZHË
658. ELIDA GJONAJ, Lagj, “Skënderbe”, Lezhë 

KORçe
659. Mimoza Morçka: Lgj. 13 rruga Tore Cuondi. Numër 5
660. Suela Pano, Lgj. 4. rruga Viktor Eftimiu, pallati 26
661. Servis Trolli, Vreshtas
662. Tanci Jovan Cale, Rruga Kiço Drenova, Lgj, 13 pallati 8/A
663. Monika Asllan Dinkollari: lgj 10, rruga Pano Xhamballos pallati 4 A 16
664. Bektash Gani Meko: Blloku i ri i sportit, lagj 10
665. Klementina Myrtezai: lgj 16 rruga “Mihal Sharxhi”, pallati 27
666.Kosta Opari, Shamoll Bulgarec
667. Çiljeta Nikollaq Mzaku, rruga Ajet Gjendolli, pll 10, b 18
668. Elena Dhima, rruga Kiço Greça, lagj 9, P1, SHK 8/8
669. Ristjola Kalino, rruga Viktor Eftimiu, lgj 6 P30, A6
670. Suzana Kocllari, rruga Kiço Drenova, lgj, 15, p 38, A4,
671. Mario Kasmi, rruga Vangjel Dhamo, lgj 13, numër 1
672. Kristaq Sino,, Rruga “Konferenca e Labinotit” 17
673. Mamica Zoto, lgj 10, rruga “Pano Xhambolla”, P 16
674. Dhimitraq Ngjala, lgj 2, rruga “Kristaq Kirka”

Krujë
675. AGETINA NIKOLLI, Komuna Thumanë, Lagjja “Gramez” 

gjirokaster
677. PARIM BINERI, Kodra e Shtufit

Përmet
678. FREDERIK JANI, Lagjja e Spitalit, Këlcyrë

Kukës
679. MERIMAN HAXHI NIKA, Surraj

Ersekë
680. ELONA RUPI, Rehovë

Bulqizë
681. MIRDASH LALA, Lagjja “Gjeologu”

Elbasan
682. HATIXHE SABAUDIN MINARROLI, Lagjja “Shën Koll”, Rruga “Nikolla Puka”

Durrës
683. ARTAN PRENÇE, Lagjja Nr.12, Rruga “Pjetër Hanxhari”, Pallati Nr.624
684. FIQIRI GANI SHEHU, Xhafzotaj, Komuna Rrushbull
685. ARJAN CILINGIRI & LLAZAR CILINGIRI, RRUGA “JOVAN DRIZA”, LAGJIA NR.6, PALLATI “AGASI”
686. KOÇO VANI, LAGJIA NR.11, RRUGA “ALEKSANDER GOGA”, PALLATI NR.350

POGRADEC
687. TANASTO MACOLLI Rr Fan Noli, L 2
688. ELENE KLLOMOLLARI Vërdovë
689. MARTIN SHERO Memelisht
690. SEFER BARDHI Memelisht
691. JETMIR XHAFERRI Buçimas
692. ARBËR ADEMAJ L 5, Rr Unaza
693. EDRA BERBERI Buçimas
694. DHESPINA PETRAQ DIVJAKA L 1, Rr Shemsi Koroveshi
695. ALFRED PERE Buçimas
696. EKLEDA MAHMUTLLARI Remanjë
697. JETNOR ÇULI Remanjë
698. ALBAN LEKA Rr Drilonit, L 1, Pallati i Nelit
699. NERTILA TOPÇIU L 5, Rr Unazës së Re, P 205
700. FATOS SHAHINI L 1, Rr e Korçës, Ish-ferma
701. ALBONA AGOLLI Përroi i Çaprazit. .
702. ARJET LIPO Leshnicë

LIBRAZHD
703. NDRIÇIM HASAN RRUPLLI, Dorëz, Librazhd

KUÇOVE
704. SHPËTIM HALIM VELÇANI & THOMA GJERGJI, Lagja, “Ll. Prifti”
705. MISIR FAIK FIERI, Lagja “11 Janari”
706. DIANA SINANI, Lagja “Ll. Prifti”
707. VASILIKA LLAMBI STAVRI, Lagja “11 Shkurti”

BERAT
708. EGLANTINA FREDERIK KILLO, Lagja “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, Pall 26
709. ERISA QAZIM BUZI, Lagja “Jani Vruho” Pall 19
710. MIMOZA RUSTEM KAPLLANI, Lagja “Kushtrimi” Pall, 243/1
711. JANAD STAVRO BABSIKO, Lagja “10 Korriku”
712. ENTELA ETHEM RREZA, Lagja “Çlirimi” Pall 3

BALLSH
713. SOKOL SULEJMAN MUSAI, Lagja “5 Shkurti”, Patos

PATOS
714. ORGES SHPËTIM CEKA, Lagja “29 Marsi”

FIER
715. FLORENC GJIKA & VASILLQ GJIKA, Lagja “15 Tetori”, Rr. “Kastriot Musa”
716. KRIELO MËNGJEZI, Lagja “Liri Cero”
717. ADRIANA BESNIK ZAJE, Lagja “15 Tetori”, Rr, “Nikollaq Beja”
718. LUIZA CAKAJ, Lagja “11 Janari”, Rr. “Ramiz Aranitasi”
719. ERJON SOKRAT NUSHI, Seman, Fier

LUSHNJE
720. EDLIRA BEDA & BAJRAM BEDA, Lagja “Xhevdet Nepravishta”
721. RUDINA GURI, Lagja “Skënder Libohova” Pall 23
722. NORELDA KAJA, Remas, Lushnje
723. FIZE KORESHI & BILAL KORESHI, Lagja “ Kadri Qystri”
724. GERDI XHINDOLLI & KRESHNIK XHINDOLLI, Eskaj, Lushnje

DEVOLLE
725. VIOLA STEFAN KOLLCINKU, Miras, Devollë
726. NEKI GURI BRAME, Devollë
727. DIANA QAMIL KASO, Bitinckë

VLORE
728. INGRID FATMIR KALEMI, Lagja “Isa Boletini” Rr. “M. Bello” Pall 1247
729. HYSEN MUHAMETI, Lagja, “15 Tetori” Rr. “Ali Demi” Nr. 56

FIER
730. MARSELA NAMIK BUSHI, Lagja “Kryengritja e Fierit” Pall, pranë kantinës “Sara”
731. EDUARD BAJRAM KRIPA, Lagja “1 Maji” Rr. “7 Marsi”
732. ALMA FANI MEFSHA, Lagja “15 Tetori” Rr, “K. Muso”
733. NAZMIE NURI MEMA, Lagja “Liri Gero”, Rr. “Tomorr Dizdari”
734. AJET DERVISHI, Lagja “Liri” Rr. “Kron Andoni”
735. MARSELA HARUNI, Lagja “Kryengritja e Fierit” Pall 177
736. ALFRED PETRO GJINI, Lagja “Apolloni” tek “Zogu i Zi”

LISTA 5

TIRANË
737. ANASTASI QARRI, Rr. “B. Curri” Pll. 3 Sh. 3 Ap. 24
738. ALDI LIÇAJ, Rr. “B. Biba” Pll. 75 Sh.2 Ap. 75
739. NESLIE SALIAJ, L. “21 Dhjetori”
740. PIRRO LLUKAN Lluri, Rr. “Luigj Gurakuqi” Pll. 13/1 Sh.1
741. ERMIRA PAZOLLI, Rr. “Ndre Mjeda” Pll. 7/1 Ap. 14 

POGRADEC
742. DRILON PANI, Rr. “Reshit Çollaku” L. “2” Pll. 58
743. ENKELEA NOVAKU, Rr. “ Reshit Çollaku” L. “2”
744. ESMERALDA LICKOLLARI, L. “5” Rr. “L. Mane”

VLORË
745. NEZIR BEGAJ, Gumenicë

FIER
746. ELSA URIM MUÇAJ L. “Bishanli” Rr. “Rr. Shkurti”

PËRMËT
747. JONILDA SAKO, L. “Bajame”

Berat
748. FERIT SHABAN KURTI, l. “d. kastari” P. 257

LISTA 6

TIRANA
749. Alma Caza, Rr. “Don Bosko” Pll. Haëai Kulla 2 Ap. 3/3
750. Alba Kallfa, Rr. “Grigor Meba” Prane shkollës FENIX
751. Anjeza Ahmeti, Rr. “T. Shkurti”, shk. 1, pll. 9, Ap. 9
752. Agim Veshi, Rr. “Pandi Dardha” Pll. 60, Sh. 2, Ap. 15
753. Andi Llazari, Rr. “Bardhok Biba”, Pll. 75, Sh. 2, Ap. 26
754.Aurora Koroli, c/o “Sadik Petrela”, Porcelan
755. Adriana Alush Seferas, Rr. “A Serani, L M. Mane”
756. Artur Sefer Gjokaj, Rr. “Shyqyri Ishmi”, p. 43, A. 18
757. Besim Billa, Rr. “Afiz Ibrahim Dalliu”, Nr. 8
758. Dylbere Istrefi, L. 4, Rr. Dibres, Pll. 400/5, Shk. 2, Ap. 27
759. Dhurata Saku, c/o Rexhep Lika, rr. “Ramiz Tremi”, nr. 65
760. Ermioni Lako, Pll. Agimi, Sh. 10 Ap. 204
761. Esha Pumo, Rr. “Mine Peza”, Pll. 246 Shk. 1 Ap. 10
762. Endri Hamzaj, Rr. “V. Capo”, Shk. 3 Pll. 5 Ap. 115
763. Enkelejda Halitaj, Rr. “Sh Ishmi”, Pll. 24, Sh. 5, Ap. 73
763. Elvis Hysa, Rr. “Ali Baushi”, Pll. 7 Sh. 5 Ap. 43
764. Entela Sula, Rr. “Mihal Grameno”, pll. 2, Sh. 2, Ap. 15
765. Eneo Kola, Rr. “Beqir Luga”, pll. 3/1, Ap. 28
766. Eduart Sulaj, Rr. “M Gjollesha”, Pll. 22, Sh. 1, Ap. 9
767. Elona Hoxha, L. 8, Rr. “Irfan Tomini”, Pll. 40, Sh. 3, Ap. 35
768. Floresha Nazif Osmanaj, Rr. Durrësit
769. Hena Golemi, Rr. “Qemal Stafa” Pll. 120/2 Ap. 100
770. Hanke Lita, Rr. “Don Bosko”
771. Ilia Arami, Rr. “B. Curri”, Blv. “Vasil Shanto”, pll. 12, Sh. 3, Ap. 3
772. Ismail Sulaj, Rr. “Don Bosko” Pll. Haëai
773. Ilir Rexhep Dobra, Rr. “Myslym Shyri”, Pll. 60, sh. 7, Ap. 5
774. Lorenc Rrjolli, Rr. “Ali Baushi” Pll. Lnk Shk. 6/23
775. Liljana Hazizi, Rr. Bulevardi “Zogu i 1” Nr. 40
776. Megan Binaj, Rr. “Sali Nivica”, P 14/2, Ap. 6
777. Mirela Luarasi, Rr. “Reshit Petrela” Pll. 13 K. 52
778. Mirela Tasho, Rr. “Irfan Tomini”, Pll. 8/3 Shk. 1 Ap. 10
779. Petrit Kapaj, Rr. “Vllazen Huta”, Pll. 2, ap. 2
780. Qatip Halili, Rr. “Hajdar Hidi” Nr.31
781. Riza Sopoti Brandi, SH.P.K Km 15 Autostrada Tiranë - Durres
782. Rovena Kallushi, Rr. “Gjon Buzuku” Nr. 55
783. Salina Durmaz, c/o Nenoriol Int School og Tirana (ish-Shkolla e Partise)
784. Saimir Mehmet Myftaraj, Rr. “Arkitekt Kasemi” Pll. 56 Shk. 1 Ap. 1
785. Suola Hakrama, Rr. “K. Lushnjes” Pll. 33 Shk. 4 Ap. 41
786. Shpëtim Kola, Rr. “Arkitekt Sinani”, N. 19
787. Klodiana Pashaj, Rr. “Karl Topia” Nr. 4
788. Kristina Jano, Rr. “Sami Frashëri” Pll. 20 Sh. 1

POGRADEC
789. Albana Abeshi, Rr. “N. Frasheri”, L. 3
790. Blerim Palla, L. 3, Rr. “1 Maji”, Pll. 65
791. Çeliku Elezi, lagja 4, rruga “Unaza e Re”
792. Elio Laha & Hasan Laho, L. 1, Rr. “K. Karafili”
793. Elsa Hamallari, L. 1, Rr. e Korçës
794. Edmond Shqepa, L. 2, Rr. “R. Çollaku”, P. 58
795. Filloreta Kodra, Pll. 171, Rr. “I.Dani”, L. “5”
796. Iraklis Sako, L. 1, Rr. “K.Karafili”, P. 103
797. Irida Hamzallari, L. 2, Rr. “Rinia”, P. 161
798. Luljeta Pjetri, L. 1, Rr. “K. Karafili”, P. 106
799. Manjola Xhemollari, Bucimas
800. Nertila Seitllari, Gështenjas
801. Olgert Macellari, L. 4, Rr. “G. Hamcori”
802. Rudina Tomorri, L. 1, Rr e Korçës, ish-Ferma
803. Rovena Mele, L. 1, Rr. “e Korçës” ish- “Kursi i parisë”
804. Sheflli Elmastllari, Gështenjas, Komuna “Buçimas”
805. Kujtim Hoxha, L. 1, Rr. “e Re”,
806. Venetike Topciu, Rr. “Sh Koroveshi”, L. 1 

Korçe
807. Alfred Mullalli, Zemblak
808. Anila Adem Beshiri, Rr. “M. Afezolli”, L. 17
809. Daniela Sanaq Kondili, Rr. “K. Drenova”, Pll. 26
810. Daniela Kulla, L. “9”, Rr. “K. Greko”, Pll. 115
811. Delina Myrteza, Rr. “P. Shamo”, L. 18, pll. i ri, Unazë
812. Dritan Thanasi Cenolli, L. “10”, Blloku i ri, P. P.Plasa
813. Denisa Neziri, Mollaj
814. Elona Shahinlli, Rr. “Gj. Kashoti”, L. 3
815. Endri Qose, Goskov
816. Eluana Mihal, Rr. “G. Koroshi”, L. 3
817. Edlira Kona, Rr. “Dh. Denasi”, L. 18
818. Englantina Mara, Rr. “K.Drenova”, L. 15, Pll. 38
819. Jano Sabri Vajgolli, Qatrum
820. Jonida Zgorani, Rr. “Th. Germenji” L. 12, Pll. 3, Sh. 3
821. Lizeta Zegullaj, Rr. “I. Lotifari”, L. 5
822. Leon Nuci Nadoni, Rr. “T. Konomi”, Pll. 1/2
823. Miranda Neimi, Xhango Loxhan
824. Mirjela Najtellari, Rr. “F.S.Noli”, L. 4
825. Marinela Iharanxha, Rr. “F.S.Noli”, L. 3
826. Niko Grabocka, Rr. “K. Tupa”, L. 4, Pll. 4/6
827. Oriana Qazimi, L. “10”, “Pallati i Sportit”, Pll. 15/8
829. Refola Eduart Take, Rr.”R. Cerova”, L. 9
830. Rezarta Ravulli, Barc
831. Kristo Ciko, Ciflik
832. Vera Muslli, Mbroje
833. Xhavahir Becka, Bulgarec 

Kavajë
834. Kristo Aska, L. “1”, Sulbeg
835. Zhaneta Kurti, L. “1” 

Durrës
836. Artur Marku, Rr. “Dëshmorët e Kombit”, L. 11, Pll. 366
837. Arben Mahmut Kuçi, Rr. “Malio Muço”,
L. 5
838. Përparim Shkrepi, L.5, Banesa 196
839. Rita Laho, L.1, Pll. 10, Shk. 3
840. Selami Lazimi, Rr. “Taulantia” L. 1 

Laç
841. Kristo Koçi, L.2, Banesa Vullnetari 

Përrenjas
842. Esmeralda Boxha,
843. Edlim Luka 

Kuçovë
844. Kristo Shefit Çela, L.”11 Janari” 

Ballsh
845. Arian Skënder Ramaj, L.”28 nëntori” 

Krujë
846. Erinda Bera, L. “Varosh”
847. Kujtim Çela, Lagja “Sesere”, pallati 1 

Rubik
848. Mimoza Tushaj, L. “e Vjetër” 

Maliq
849. Spiro Xhaferi, blloku numër 3 

Fushë-Krujë
850. Aldona Imer Canga, L.”Punëtori”, Private 

Kukës
851. Edmond Petër Deda, L. 2, Pll. 8 

Bajram-Curri
852. Eviorina Isufi & Ram Isufi, L. “Partizani” 

Burrel
853. Bugaci Agim, L. “Pjetër Budi”, Pll. “ish-Informatika” 

Peqin
854. Edmir Tabaku, Pajovë 

Bushat
855. Terezina Palushaj, Stajkë 

Berat
856. Ardit Dallani, Tozhan, Tërpan
857. Aneta Rustem Karagjozi, L.”Dëshmorët e Kombit”
858. Besmira Behar Doko, Lumas
859. Dudie Dervishi Busho, Orizaj
860. Konstandin Stiljano Nova, L. “10 Korriku” 

Lezhë
861. Alketa Ndoj, “Qendër Rroboshtë”
862. Neta Bicaj, “Qendër Rrille”
863. Tonin Ndoka, “Qendër Fishte” 

Vlorë
864. Bledar Llanaj, L. “Pavarësia”, Rr. “Sadik Zotaj”
865. Dylbere Hoxha & FGC, rue Du Mulin 20
866. Gentian Hasanaj, L. “Pavarësia”, Rr. “Sadik Zotaj”
867. Vasil Shehu, L. “Lef Sallata”, Pll. 1041 

Devoll
868. Elena Hoxha, Kapshticë
869. Olgert Thanas, Gegolli Vranisht 

Elbasan-Gramsh
870. Anisa Zhupani
871. Manushaqe Agolli, L. “Xhile Luci Llapushaj” 

SHKODER
872. Alma Puka, Rr. “P. Vasa”, L. “N. Mazi”, Nr. 42
873. Andis Ilmi Kuluri, L. “A. Haxhija”, Rr. “Telaj”.
874. Renian Ndoci, L. “N. Mazi”, Rr. “Marlin Barleti”
875. Rozeta Pero, L. “3 Heronjtë”, Rr. “Skenderbej”, p. 1
876. Preke Cuni, L. “3 Heronjtë”, Rr. “M Barleti”, P. 93/1
877. Lazer Corri, Shiraj Dajc, B/b
878. Vjollca Hakim Dizdari, L. Perlash, Rr. “M.P.Bushatllia”, P. 1185, N. 15
879. Regjina Hila, L. “Perlat Rexhepi”, Rr “F.Shiroka”, N. 46 

FIER
880. Albana Kostadhima, L. 8 Shkurti, Rr. “Thoma Kopace”
881. Amerie Dervish Shehaj, L. “11 Janari”, Pranë ambulancës së lagjes
882. Marjana Neshat Grembi, Zharrez
883. Luan Resuli, Zhupan
884. Englantin Ambert Cene, L. “1 Maji”
885. Armando Ruko, Strum, Rroskovec
886. Edi Mynyr Arapi, L. “Sheq i Vogel”, Rr, “T. Dema”. 

ELBASAN
887. Elton Peqini, L. “5 Maji”, P. 700/3, Ap. 14
888. Gerti Haxholli, L. “B. Dardha”, P. 41/2, K. 2, H. 2
889. Vasil Jorgji, Rr. “Th. Kolefi”, P. 110, Ap. 10
890. Lindita Braho, L. “Vullnetore”, P. 645, Sh. 3, Ap. 11
891. Orland Prendi Nushi, L. “Haxhia”, Rr. “Kol Toli” 

LUSHNJE
892. Armand Stuka, L. “Kadri Gjysti”
893. Arjola Llapushi & Musa Llapushi, Dushk
894. Andi Hajdari, Krutje
895. Enri Pisku, L. “Loni Dhamo”
896. Haxhire Bendo & Veiz Bendo, Plug

TIRANë
897. Kozeta Tallko, Rr. “M. Shyri”, Pll. 46, Sh. 5, Ap. 48
898. Kujtim Blloshmi, Rr. “Fabrika e Qelqit” L. 6 Pll. 67 Shk. 2
899. Vlarsida Sulaj, Rr. “Tre vellezerit Kondi”
900. Zene Osmani, L. 4, Teqe, Kamez 

korçe
901. Miranda Loçe, Rr. “28 Nëntori”, Pll. 3/16, L. 5

fier
902.STELA BRATJA, Lagja “15 Tetori”, Rr. “Xhaxhi Andoni_

----------


## MaDaBeR

O Dj, di gje, do behet me kjo llotaria apo jo? Jo per gje, po ta provojme njeher, se ne ne dashuri hic fat, ta provojme njeher ne llotari  :perqeshje:  Hahahahaha.

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Kjo eshte e vjetra, ata qe ke ti ne liste kane ardhur ne usa qe vjet :P

Duhet te gjesh ate te 2010.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Loku!Cte thot vellai jot,ste ndihmoj dot 

Ela,ajo thot per 2008 si nuk qenka e reja ?

Pastaj,ne jemi akoma ne 2009,si paska dal e 2010!?*

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Sepse ato behen parakohe, dmth sa te aplikimi i dyte, e intervista, vjen 2010. Zakonisht kur del lista nuk del per vitin qe eshte bere, por per vitin qe ata do jene ne USA. Dhe pergjigjet zakonisht dalin ne pranvere, jo ne vjeshte. Nejse.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Po akoma nuk kan filluar aplikimet per vitin 2010 moj Ela!Po me habit tani!

Biles,flitet qe viti 2009 ishte i fundit,se sdo kish me,sa e vertet eshte,hajde merre vesh!*

----------


## MijnWonder

902 REFUGJATE te ardhshem  shqiptare  :ngerdheshje: 

suksese !!

----------


## MijnWonder

> O Dj, di gje, do behet me kjo llotaria apo jo? Jo per gje, po ta provojme njeher, se ne ne dashuri hic fat, ta provojme njeher ne llotari  Hahahahaha.




ku kemi fat ne te keqen sna bie llotaria per lushnje jo me per usa  :ngerdheshje:  
shtrengo vendin aty se je mire 
sa per dashuri sdi cte them se jam 0 per vete   :ngerdheshje: 


kur behet llotaria e dashurise ? :0

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> ku kemi fat ne te keqen sna bie llotaria per lushnje jo me per usa  
> shtrengo vendin aty se je mire 
> sa per dashuri sdi cte them se jam 0 per vete  
> 
> 
> kur behet llotaria e dashurise ? :0



*Epo mir,po-po shume mir.Sikur te futem per mbleseri me kete Madaberin une,dakort je ti?Skerkoje shume une,nje pal kepuc,se dimer po vjen dhe keto qe kam,kan fillu fusin uje.Mos u merr me llotari dashnis,se do te bjer ndonje orangutangu qe tja fusesh vrapit*

----------


## MijnWonder

> *Epo mir,po-po shume mir.Sikur te futem per mbleseri me kete Madaberin une,dakort je ti?Skerkoje shume une,nje pal kepuc,se dimer po vjen dhe keto qe kam,kan fillu fusin uje.Mos u merr me llotari dashnis,se do te bjer ndonje orangutangu qe tja fusesh vrapit*


po te ishte per madaber kisha hyre vete mbleseri jo per gje po credit crisis   :ngerdheshje: 

po me ra orangutangu e jap per charity une ose ja le kishes ose po ble per vete atlete qe ti kem per vrapin  :P

kot thashe kot 

.p.s ehhh kur ngrihet fukarai per dasem cahet daullja :P

----------


## goldian

kot me ju pt si funksionon kjo lotari
prsh nese une e kam fitu lotarine
ca ndodh pastaj??????

----------


## MijnWonder

> kot me ju pt si funksionon kjo lotari
> prsh nese une e kam fitu lotarine
> ca ndodh pastaj??????


ke fitu lloton ? cbehet mer avionin vete ne amerike dhe te japin nje green card e vri veten pasaj ndac puno ndac rri me pak fjale mer green card edhe e ke ti ne dore .

----------


## mia@

> kot me ju pt si funksionon kjo lotari
> prsh nese une e kam fitu lotarine
> ca ndodh pastaj??????


Nese je ne kurbet e ke idene cfare te pret. Lehtesirat jane te dokumentat. Pastaj jeten e ke vet ne dore.

----------


## goldian

ok flm per pergjigjet
kete green card se kuptoj
eshte si puna e vizes?
sa vjecare eshte kjo?
po banesen ta gjejne keto apo duhet ta gjesh vet
ju flm per pergjigjet

----------


## juanito02

Mire mire shqiptaret rreth 1000 vete ikin nga ai vend si ikem ne
Me behet qefi dhe qefi dhe me vjen keq njekohesisht qe akoma ne 2009 shqipot prape te kene mendjen te ikin nga ai vend.
Rrofte qeveria e SHBA qe po i ndihmon

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

> Mire mire shqiptaret rreth 1000 vete ikin nga ai vend si ikem ne
> Me behet qefi dhe qefi dhe me vjen keq njekohesisht qe akoma ne 2009 shqipot prape te kene mendjen te ikin nga ai vend.
> Rrofte qeveria e SHBA qe po i ndihmon


Kur shteti nuk eshte i zoti te bej cmos per popullin e tij, atehere jemi te detyruar ta gjejme ate diku tjeter.

----------


## Eve

Ju qe keni fitu lloton dhe jeni already ne USA,  a ia vlen llotaria? na jepni naj opinion ... :ngerdheshje: 

Goldian apliko ketu per 2010 ,  eshte e hapur deri me 30 nentor nese s'gabohem 
http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/

Thjesht te duhet nje foto  pashaporte , por me permasa  50 mm x 50 mm (600 x 600 pixels)
dhe e ploteson per 2 min

----------


## goldian

ervisa faleminderit
nuk du te apolikoj po thjesht isha kurioz te di si funksionon kjo lotari
dhe cdo te thote green card

----------

